# [SOLVED] displayport to dvi to vga?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i am anxious to get my 3 monitors working. i went out and bought my displayport to dvi adapter today. my monitor is vga. however i just wanted to make sure that if i hook a dvi to vga adapter onto the displayport to dvi connector that is should function right? same basic concept right?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: displayport to dvi to vga?*

Are you trying to get 3 displays from one card thats has a display port? Because one monitor has to have a native display port to work with no adapters to have triple monitors on one card like that.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: displayport to dvi to vga?*

no, it has 2x dvi, 1 hdmi, and one displayport i already bought the active displayport to dvi adapter. i just want to make sure it is going to work if i put a vga adapter on the DP to dvi adapter


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*displayport not functioning*

hey guys i just got my 5770 with 2x dvi, an hdmi, and a displayport. i went out and bought this: Newegg.com - HIS DisplayPort to Single Link-DVI Eyefinity Adapter HDPSDVIEYE DisplayPort to DVI Interface it says its active so i shouldnt have to plug it in. ok well the dvi ports work fine, but when i stick in the displayport (o by the way, the displayport adapter goes like this to the monitor displayport>dvi>dvi to vga adapter>vga> to monitor) i dont have a dvi monitor. all i hear is windows do its little du duh like i plugged something in, but CCC doesnt pick up the monitor.


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: displayport to dvi to vga?*

While I'd love to be wrong, I don't think this will work. DisplayPort lacks the 'analogue' signals necessary to drive a VGA display. Normally when you use a DVI to VGA adaptor, the DVI port supplies the VGA-compatible signals.

Your DisplayPort will only detect that it needs to provide an HDMI/DVI compatible output when you insert the DP to DVI adaptor, it will not accomodate the extra conversion to VGA.

DP to VGA adaptors do exist despite this, but I believe they're just DP to DVI adaptors with some intervening circuitry to make the signals VGA-appropriate. You're going to need one of those to use a VGA monitor on a displayport device.

EDIT: another example.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: displayport to dvi to vga?*

yes, thanks!!! i got it now everything is working fine


----------

